# Ubicuidad?



## paititi

Buenas noches a todos,

Cómo podría definir: l*la capacidad de una persona para saber conducirse/reaccionar/comportarse según sea el lugar/la cultura/el país etc* .

Al principio pensé ubicuidad (entendiendo por ello q dicha persona sabía ubicarse en diferentes escenarios)... pero ésta palabra es sinónimo de 'omniprescencia'. Podrían ayudarme?? Gracias anticipadas


----------



## Colchonero

¿Adaptabilidad?


----------



## cbrena

¿Versátil? ¿Versatilidad?


----------



## paititi

yo estaba pensando en dúctil...bueno observaré si hay más respuestas!

gracias por la respuesta!


----------



## cbrena

paititi said:


> yo estaba pensando en dúctil...bueno observaré si hay más respuestas!
> 
> gracias por la respuesta!


 
Otras:_ amoldable, acomodable_.

_Dúctil_ no se suele usar para personas, es más usado para los metates.


----------



## Colchonero

O para la plastilina.


----------



## Bloodsun

En principio, yo diría que NO a ubicuidad, a versatilidad y a ductilidad, ya que ninguna de esas palabras define lo que paititi quiere expresar:



> *ubicuo, -a* (del lat. "ubique", en todas partes; cult.) adj. Se aplica a lo que está en todas partes. En particular, a *Dios. (cult.) Se aplica de manera hiperbólica a la persona extraordinariamente activa, que acude a muchas atenciones o muchos sitios.





> *versátil* (del lat. "versatilis")
> 2 Se dice de la persona *inconstante, que cambia con facilidad de afecto, aficiones u opiniones.





> *dúctil* (del lat. "ductilis")
> 1 adj. Aplicado a personas, fácil de educar, de conducir o de convencer. *Dócil.



Aunque en este momento no se me ocurre la palabra justa, me inclinaría hacia adaptable, flexible, acomodable, amoldable...

Pero hay otra palabra más adecuada, estoy segura, la tengo en la punta de la lengua... Bueno, cuando la recuerde la agrego. 


Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

paititi said:


> Buenas noches a todos,
> 
> Cómo podría definir: l*la capacidad de una persona para saber conducirse/reaccionar/comportarse según sea el lugar/la cultura/el país etc* .
> 
> Al principio pensé ubicuidad (entendiendo por ello q dicha persona sabía ubicarse en diferentes escenarios)... pero ésta palabra es sinónimo de 'omniprescencia'. Podrían ayudarme?? Gracias anticipadas


 
¿Integración?


----------



## mirx

¿Cosmopolita?


----------



## cbrena

Pinairun said:


> ¿Integración?


 

Yo incluso suprimiría las interrogaciones.


----------



## paititi

Espero esa palabra de bloodsum..cosmopolita no creo...yo hablo de situaciones dadas...ejemplo: te dejan en una reunión de gente científica y sabes como salir adelante siendo claro una persona educada pero no científica; 2) te piden hacerle una pregunta a Noam Chomsky y tu pregunta es muy pertinente no siendo tú un linguísta etc es algo q tiene q ver con alguien q se adapta, q es flexible, q sabe reaccionar rápido, etc


----------



## Pinairun

paititi said:


> Espero esa palabra de bloodsum..cosmopolita no creo...yo hablo de situaciones dadas...ejemplo: te dejan en una reunión de gente científica y sabes como salir adelante siendo claro una persona educada pero no científica; 2) te piden hacerle una pregunta a Noam Chomsky y tu pregunta es muy pertinente no siendo tú un linguísta etc es algo q tiene q ver con alguien q se adapta, q es flexible, q sabe reaccionar rápido, etc


 
Que "sabe estar", que es oportuno, inteligente, educado...


----------



## 0scar

versátil
*2. *adj. Capaz de adaptarse con facilidad y rapidez a diversas funciones.

DRAE



Jamás escuhe antes que _versátil_ tuviese una connotación negativa, recién me entero.


----------



## Bloodsun

No, no hay caso, la palabra no sale.

Pero me quedé pensando acerca de *versátil*, mencionada por cbrena. La verdad es que yo había pensado lo mismo como primera opción, pero la descarté luego de consultar el DUE. Ahora me retracto y le doy otra oportunidad a *versátil*, basada en una acepción que el DUE no considera, pero que el DRAE ha incorporado en 2001:



> *versátil.*  (Del lat. versatĭlis).
> 2. adj. Capaz de adaptarse con facilidad y rapidez a diversas funciones.



Esta es la acepción que yo tenía en mente antes de mirar el DUE (en esta ocasión, mirarlo sólo sirvió para confundirme). Y creo que esta acepción podría servirte, paititi. Mirar aquí sobre versátil. Parece que el Diccionario de Manuel Seco también incluye esta acepción tan utilizada hoy en día.


Saludos.


----------



## paititi

bueno, no sabía...pensaba q la versatilidad tenía q ver con= inconstancia, mobilidad...


----------



## jorgema

La 'inconstancia' tiene un matiz negativo que no viene al caso. 
Me gusta la *versatilidad*, aunque en principio habría pensado en "*adaptabilidad*", como te sugirió Colchonero.


----------



## k-in-sc

Yo diría ''adaptabilidad" pues ''versatilidad'' tiene que ver con las funciones que desempeña uno. La definición de ''adaptabilidad", ''capacidad de acomodarse o ajustarse una cosa a otra", encaja mejor con la consulta original: "la capacidad de una persona para saber conducirse/reaccionar/comportarse según sea el lugar/la cultura/el país etc."


----------



## clares3

Hola
Creo que quien es capaz de ser educado en todas las ocaiones adaptándose a ellas es una persona que sabe estar, como ya se ha dicho.


----------



## Jonno

Apoyo "saber estar", y añado que no siempre existe UNA palabra para definir un concepto . Todas las demás propuestas creo que requieren contextualizar en mayor o menor medida, y sin embargo "saber estar", aunque sea una expresión de dos palabras, define perfectamente lo que se pregunta.


----------



## paititi

No estoy de acuerdo con Janno, pero gracias por la voluntad.


----------



## Calambur

Jonno said:


> Apoyo "saber estar", y añado que no siempre existe UNA palabra para definir un concepto .


Por aquí, *saber estar* es un giro que no se usa. 
Estoy de acuerdo con lo que añades.

Para mí, la capacidad por la que pregunta *paititi* es una cualidad se llama *educación*.
Y otra forma de referirse a ese tipo de persona es decir que tiene *don de gentes.*


----------



## Jonno

Durante un buen rato he intentado buscar en el DRAE pero no funcionaba :O Por fin lo he conseguido:

*saber
~ estar alguien.*
1. loc. verb. Comportarse adecuadamente en un determinado ambiente. El que no sabe estar no tiene nada que hacer. U. t. c. loc. sust. m. El saber estar.

Creo que "saber estar" = "comportarse adecuadamente en un determinado ambiente" describe perfectamente la consulta "la capacidad de una persona para saber conducirse/reaccionar/comportarse según sea el lugar/la cultura/el país, etc." 

Pueden buscarse sinónimos o puede no ser usado en ciertos ámbitos geográficos, pero que "saber estar" es válido para describir el concepto está fuera de toda duda


----------



## Calambur

Jonno said:


> Pueden buscarse sinónimos o puede no ser usado en ciertos ámbitos geográficos, pero que "saber estar" es válido para describir el concepto está fuera de toda duda


El concepto será válido, pero, si no se entiende, no sé de qué sirve. 
Mira que el español se habla en un ámbito muchísimo más vasto que la península ibérica.
En todo caso, habría que saber dónde va a ser usado (quien consulta lo sabrá, supongo, y si le damos distintas alternativas, podrá elegir).


----------



## Jonno

Una de las cosas que pregunto cuando hay dudas es el contexto geográfico 

En este caso lo que pasa es que, contexto geográfico aparte, "saber estar" define lo que se busca sin explicaciones mientras que los otros términos no.

Por ejemplo, la educación de una persona puede hacer referencia a su urbanidad y cortesía o a su educación docente, independiente o conjuntamente. Se puede tener educación sin ser cortés, y se puede tener don de gentes sin tener formación alguna


----------



## Grux

Para mí "saber estar" hace referencia más bien a saber comportarse cortésmente o siguiendo las costumbres sociales que haya allá donde estés. Lo de la urbanidad y tal.  

Pero me da la impresión de que el concepto que describía paititi no es exactamente eso o no sólo eso, sino que se refiere también a otro tipo de capacidades o habilidades.


----------



## k-in-sc

Grux said:


> Para mí "saber estar" hace referencia más bien a saber comportarse cortésmente o siguiendo las costumbres sociales que haya allá donde estés. Lo de la urbanidad y tal.
> Pero me da la impresión de que el concepto que describía paititi no es exactamente eso o no sólo eso, sino que se refiere también a otro tipo de capacidades o habilidades.


Concuerdo.


----------



## Jonno

La consulta original (la capacidad de una persona para saber conducirse/reaccionar/comportarse según sea el lugar/la cultura/el país etc .) y la definición de "saber estar" (comportarse adecuadamente según el ambiente), encajan como un guante


----------



## Grux

Jonno said:


> La consulta original (la capacidad de una persona para saber conducirse/reaccionar/comportarse según sea el lugar/la cultura/el país etc .) y la definición de "saber estar" (comportarse adecuadamente según el ambiente), encajan como un guante


Sí, pero las situaciones que ha puesto luego como ejemplo se refieren a otro tipo de capacidades. En todo caso tendría que aclarar un poco el concepto.

Yo creo que la palabra más general que puede englobar a todas las que estamos proponiendo es adaptabilidad. Dependiendo de a qué se refiera exactamente o qué matiz quiera darle podría ser más apropiada alguna palabra o expresión más específica:
"Saber estar": tiene más que ver con saber comportarse educadamente (que no instruidamente).
"Versatilidad", como ya han dicho, se refiere más bien a la capacidad de desarrollar distintas funciones o tareas.
También se podría decir que la persona es "polifacética"...


----------



## Calambur

Hola de nuevo, *Jonno*:
Tú tienes razón (y yo no te la he negado), pero la cuestión -ahora, y para mí, al menos- es si *saber estar* se entiende en todos lados.

Por otra parte, el concepto de *educación* no está alejado de lo que pregunta *paititi*.
Transcribo del DUE:


> *educado, -a *Participio adjetivo de «educar». ¤ Se aplica al que ha recibido educación. ¤ Particularmente, al que tiene buenos modales.
> *Bien educado. *Se aplica a la persona que, en sus modales y comportamiento social, demuestra haber recibido educación.
> *Mal educado. **Grosero. ¤ Se aplica mucho a los niños que se portan como se considera que no debe portarse un niño bien educado.
> 
> *educar *(del lat. «educäre»)
> *1 *tr. *Preparar la inteligencia y el carácter de los ÷niños para que vivan en sociedad. Þ Pedagogía. ¤ *Enseñar a ÷alguien las normas de *cortesía. ¤ Preparar a ÷alguien para cierta función o para vivir en cierto ambiente o de cierta manera: ‘Educar a un príncipe. La han educado para rica. Educar a una sirvienta’. ¤ *Enseñar ciertas prácticas o buenas costumbres a los ÷animales: ‘Educar a un perro’. ¤ Acostumbrar a un ÷miembro o un órgano a trabajar o realizar su función: ‘Al perder la mano derecha, se propuso educar la izquierda. Hay que educar ese intestino’.


Ahora pregunto yo:
¿En qué países se entiende *saber estar*?

Gracias anticipadas por las respuestas.


----------



## fesemo

Es adaptabilidad. La ubicuidad es estar en dos o más sitios a la vez


----------



## rocioteag

Calambur said:


> Hola de nuevo, *Jonno*:
> Tú tienes razón (y yo no te la he negado), pero la cuestión -ahora, y para mí, al menos- es si *saber estar* se entiende en todos lados.
> 
> Por otra parte, el concepto de *educación* no está alejado de lo que pregunta *paititi*.
> Transcribo del DUE:
> 
> Ahora pregunto yo:
> ¿En qué países se entiende *saber estar*?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas por las respuestas.


 
En México no se entendería, o al menos yo no la entiendo.

Para este caso, creo que versatalidad y adaptabilidad, o mas bien "camaleónico" con la consabida aclaración de a que se refiere, sería un término que al menos en estos lares, se entendería.


----------



## Bloodsun

Calambur said:


> Hola de nuevo, *Jonno*:
> Tú tienes razón (y yo no te la he negado), pero la cuestión -ahora, y para mí, al menos- es si *saber estar* se entiende en todos lados.
> 
> Por otra parte, el concepto de *educación* no está alejado de lo que pregunta *paititi*.
> Transcribo del DUE:
> 
> Ahora pregunto yo:
> ¿En qué países se entiende *saber estar*?
> 
> Gracias anticipadas por las respuestas.



Bueno, acá no, como bien sabés vos, Calambur. 

Yo, lo confieso, como parte de un todo argentino malpensado, de *saber estar* pensaría en otro tipo de capacidad...... (vale aclarar que, por acá, "estar" ,además de "hallarse presente en determinado sitio", tiene el sentido de "tener relaciones sexuales").

Pero aunque por el contexto supiese que se refiere a "saber adaptarse", "saber estar" me parecería confuso, muy poco claro.

Voto, entonces, por "saber adaptarse" o "adaptabilidad" (como concepto general). "Versátil" serviría si se refiriera a distintas funciones que la persona es capaz de desarrollar.


Saludos.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Grux said:


> También se podría decir que la persona es "polifacética"...


 
Me haces recordar la frase “de mundo” o “tener mucho mundo”, si mal no recuerdo antes de toda esta era de globalización y movilidad de clase social,  a esas personillas bien portadas que sabían comportarse aquí y acullá debido a esas experiencias de vida adquiridas fuera de su ambiente, se decía que “eran de mundo”, o “tenían mucho mundo”.
Saludos


----------

